# Wanted: Merckx Corsa or Corsa Extra....



## JasonF (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm (aggresively) looking for a Merckx Corsa or Corsa Extra frame in seattube sizes 50-52 c-t...

I will seriously consider a full bike or just frame/fork. Thanks!


----------

